# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الجمعة 13 ديسمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 البرهان يوجه الولاة بصيانة وتأهيل الاستادات والمرافق الرياضية 
 المريخ يكون بعثة عطبرة ويوقع عقدا لصيانة الملعب 
 رئيس الشرطة : خسرنا بطريقة غير أخلاقية أمام الهلال .....ومريخ الفاشر يكتسح الرابطة بثلاثية 
 المريخ يحدد فئات العضوية ويؤمن على إعادة مطلقي السراح
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بدء صيانة فورية وإعادة تأهيل لملعب حليم شداد
قرر رئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني، الفريق أول ركن عبد الفتاح البرهان، على مجموعة من الطلبات التي تقدم بها رئيس اتحاد الكرة.

وتقرر  خضوع ستاد حليم شداد لعملية صيانة كبيرة، بعد تحذيرات الفيفا  والكاف بتحويل مباريات المنتخب السوداني إلى ملاعب خارجية بديلة، ما لم  يعاد تأهيل ستاد الخرطوم.

وكان رئيس اتحاد الكرة، كمال شداد، قد  ترأس وفدًا من أعضاء مجلسه، للاجتماع مع رئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني،  في مكتب الأخير بالعاصمة الخرطوم.

وطرح شداد، عمق المشاكل التي يواجهها الاتحاد السوداني والخطر المحيط بالمنتخب الأول، وراتب المدرب الأجنبي الجديد.
ووافق البرهان، على بدء صيانة فورية وإعادة تأهيل لأستاد حليم شداد، الذي  سيخوض المنتخب السوداني مبارياته عليه، كما وافق على التكفل براتب المدرب  الأجنبي الجديد، ومنح الاتحاد السوداني 3 سيارات جديدة تحت تصرف اتحاد  الكرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحدد فئات العضوية 

خاص : المركز الاعلامي لنادي المريخ
#ووااوواا
أمن مجلس ادراة نادي المريخ علي الشروع في اجراءات فتح العضوية وذلك تمهيدا لعقد جمعية عمومية خلال فترة اربعة اشهر،حيث تقرر  تقسيم عضوية النادي إلى فئات وهي فئة العضوالرياضي والعضو العامل برسوم قدرها (100ج) وفئة المهنيين برسوم قدرها(150ج) وفئة المغتربين  حيث بلغت رسوم الاشتراك لهذه الفئة (20دولار) علي ان تكون قيمة اشتراك عضو الشرف مبلغ (10الف دولار) سنويا وذلك بعد اكتمال اجراءات  اكتساب العضوية ،كماوقرر المجلس خلال اجتماعه الذي عقده  بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم (2)، تكوين اللجان المستقلة والعدلية ولجنة الانتخابات عبر جمعية عمومية طارئة تعقبها جميعة عمومية لانتخاب مجلس ادراة جديد في فترة اقصاها شهر ابريل 2020، وتقرران يتم فتح باب العضوية بعد اكتمال كافة الاجراءات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاكيد علي اعادة قيد مطلقي السراح

خاص : المركز الإعلامي لنادي المريخ

اكد المجلس خلال اجتماعه حرصه على اعادة لاعبيه مطلقي السراح والذين تنتهي فترة قيدهم مع الفريق خلال التسجيلات المقبلة مع التامين علي الشروع في الجلوس مع اللاعبين من اجل التفاوض معهم لتجديد تعاقدهم لفترة اخري واكد الاعضاء حرصهم على بقاء كل ابناء المريخ في النادي  وقرر المجلس الاعتماد على اللاعبين الشباب واللاعبين الوطنيين خلال الفترة المقبلة ايمانا منه بقدرات اللاعبين الشباب كما اكد المجلس انتهاجة سياسة منح الفرصة للاعبين الشباب، واللاعبين الوطنيين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*( بشة ) (يمقلب) الكاردينال ويكمل اتفاقه مع سوداكال !!

سودانا فوق :
رصد مقربون من نجم الهلال مظلق السراح محمد مختار الشهير ب(بشة الصغير) اتصالات بينه ورئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال من اجل التوقيع في كشوفات الاحمر في يناير القادم


رصد مقربون من نجم الهلال مظلق السراح محمد مختار الشهير ب(بشة الصغير) اتصالات بينه ورئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال من اجل التوقيع في كشوفات الاحمر في يناير القادم وقالت المصادر ان (سوداكال) اتفق مع بشة الصغير




علي مبلغ 3 مليار جنية سوداني حافز تسجيل يدفع علي قسطين مع مرتب شهري قدره 20 مليون شهري واشارت المصادر الي ان اللاعب وعد رئيس نادي المريخ بالرد خلال ساعات اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم 
فاسد يدعي النزاهة

* حديث ‏الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لإحدى الصحف الخليجية عن وجود تدخلات سياسية في الشأن الرياضي مثير للسخرية، ويدل على مدى ميكافيلية الإداري الذي عاد إلى رئاسة اتحاد الكرة بمساعدة نفوذ ورشاوى أمانة الخراب في حزب المؤتمر الوطني المبلول.. أقصد المحلول!
* اعتبر صاحبنا التدخلات السياسية من مآسي الكرة السودانية، وقال: يجب ألا ننسى هنا، الأخ حسن رزق الوزير السابق للرياضة، الذي سألني في إشارة لأمانة الشباب والرياضة (الناس ديل مالم معاك)، وأشاد بالعمل الكبير الذي قمت به.
* قال شداد: مبدئياً، لا يمكن أن تذهب إلى شخص في السلطة لحل أي مشكلة رياضية، للأسف، العمل لم نمضِ في الطريق الصحيح، بسبب التدخلات غير المنطقية للحكومة في منظومة كرة القدم السودانية، أكبر مأساة عندما سلم اتحاد الكرة الحكومة تنظيم بطولة اللاعبين المحليين الأفريقية (الكان)، وكل المآسي والسرقات تمت في تلك البطولة، حيث صاحب تنظيم البطولة العديد من السلبيات، والأموال التي سرقت من المنظمين.
* من يرفض التدخل السياسي في شئون كرة القدم السودانية عاد إلى رئاسة الاتحاد بتدخل حكومي بالغ السفور.
* ومن استهجن سرقة أموال اتحاد الكرة حمى وغطى على من سرقوا أموال الاتحاد عندما عاد لرئاسته، بل منع محاسبتهم ووفر الدعم والسند للصوص الذين يعملون في اتحاده.
* استنكر شداد تدخل أمانة الشباب في انتخابات العام 2010 لأنها أطاحته من رئاسة الاتحاد وقبل تدخلها، بل سعى له بنفسه كي يستعيد منصبه في انتخابات 2017، التي أنفق فيها الحزب الحاكم مليارات الجنيهات على هيئة رشاوى قدمت لمندوبي الأندية والاتحادات، بعد أن استضافتهم الأمانة في فندق الضرائب، وقدمت لهم المعدات الرياضية والحوافز والنثريات، وأكرمتهم بأطيب الطعام!
* بل إن الأمانة المخربة مضت أبعد من ذلك واستعانت بالحكومة المركزية وحكومات الولايات ومكاتب جهاز الأمن في المدن التي تحوي اتحادات محلية مشاركة في الانتخابات، حيث تولى الجهاز ترحيل ممثلي تلك الاتحادات إلى العاصمة، ووفر مكتباً في النادي الوطني لمجموعة الإصلاح والنهضة، أو فلنقل الإفساد والنكسة، التي تسببت في تجميد نشاط الكرة السودانية بأمر الفيفا، ودمرتها بعد وصولها إلى مقاعد الحكم وأشاعت فيها فساداً غير مسبوق.
* من استنكر سرقة أموال بطولة الشان سمح بسرقة أموال الاتحاد برعايته الشخصية، بل أهدرها على أهله ومحاسيبه والمتبطلين الذين يلازمونه في منزله ومكتبه بالاتحاد، ووصلت به الجرأة على المال العام حد تخصيص عربة مملوكة للاتحاد لزوجته، كما منحها عشرين ألف دولار من الدعم المقدم من الكاف لاتحاده.
* التستر على السارقين والفاسدين وصل درجة تقييد مبلغ عشرة آلاف دولار كعهدة شخصية على شداد بأمره، بعد أن استولى عليها مستشاره، بدلاً من تحويلها إلى مدرب المنتخب الوطني الأول، زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش.
* لاحقاً سهل شداد للص نفسه الحصول على حافز بقيمة 14 ألف دولار، وأنعم عليه بمبلغ مماثل لتغطية كلفة سفريات خاصة، كي يمكنه من رد المبلغ الملهوف، ويعفي نفسه من دفعه.
* الفضيحة الأكبر حدثت بإخفاء العهدة ومسحها من ميزانية الاتحاد للعام المنصرم!
* من استهجن التعدي على أموال بطولة الشان رفض محاسبة المدير الإداري للاتحاد، يعقوب محمد علي والمدير المالي أمين حلمي عقب تصديقهما لمستندات استهدفت لهف مبلغ (3583) دولاراً بادعاء أن المبلغ سيسدد للخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية، نظير تذاكر سفر حكام مباراة السودان وتشاد في تصفيات المونديال، مع أن التذاكر مستخرجة من وكالة سفريات تتبع للفيفا!
* كما رفض معاقبة سائقه الشخصي على محاولة الاستيلاء على مبلغ مالي مخصص لصيانة أبواب الاتحاد بفاتورة مضروبة.
* فوق ذلك صمت شداد على تجاوز مالي فاضح، تم بواسطة رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو، الذي تسلم دعماً مالياً مقدراً من جهات سيادية وحكومية وتصرف فيه على هواه، من دون أن يورده في خزينة الاتحاد.
* كذلك صمت شداد على تجاوز مالي فاضح تم في شراء أربع سيارات للاتحاد من الكرين، وأشرف بنفسه على توقيع عقدين مليارين لترحيل أندية الممتاز بلا مناقصات، والمجاملة مريبة وغريبة لشركة بعينها، اتضح أنها لا تمتلك باصات أصلاً.
* عندما انكشف أمر العقود الفاسدة كوّن شداد لجنة للترحيل، وأدخل فيها مندوب الشركة نفسها في العام الحالي، ليثير فعله حفيظة نائبه نصر الدين حميدتي، الذي استنكر التجاوز الفاضح، والفساد المعلن وشرع في تقديم شكوى بتجاوزات الرئيس الفاسد إلى الفيفا!
* من يدعي الحرص على المال العام خصص ستين ألف جنيه لمتبطل يلازمه باستمرار، ويحرس مكاتب الاتحاد ليل نهار، من دون أن تكون له أدنى صلة رسمية مع الاتحاد.
* أتى شداد بكل الحواريين الذين كانوا يلازمونه إلى الاتحاد، وقدم لهم أموالاً طائلة، واستوعب بعضهم في وظائف اختلقها لهم من عدم، وعين أحدهم منسقاً أمنياً لمباريات الكاف في السودان مع أنه لا يمتلك أدنى صلة بالعمل الأمني، ولم يتدرب حتى في الكشافة. 
 * المضحك حقاً أن شداد استهجن وجود حسابين بنكيين لأحد الاتحادات المحلية، ورأى في ذلك الإجراء مخالفة تستوجب المحاسبة، مع أن اتحاده يمتلك حساباً بالعملة المحلية، وآخر بالعملة الأجنبية، وحساب ثالث مخصص لكرة القدم للسيدات!
* شداد يستنكر التدخل السياسي عندما لا يخدمه ولا يساعده على الظفر برئاسة الاتحاد ويقبله عندما يأتي به لمنصبه المحبب، كي يفسد أكثر.
* ميكافيللي الكرة السودانية يتحدث بلسان الحرص على المال العام ويسمح بسرقته، ويحمي من يسرقون أموال الاتحاد، ويهدرها على الفارغة والمقدودة.
* شداد آخر من يحق له الحديث عن النزاهة في التعامل مع المال العام، وآخر من يحق له رفض التدخل السياسي والحكومي في شئون كرة القدم، بعد أن تربع على منصبه الحالي بأمر الحزب المبلول.
* لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله، عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم.
آخر الحقائق
* كنا شهوداً على التدخل السافر والمريع لأعوان المخلوع وحزبهم في الانتخابات الفاسدة التي ساعدت الفاسد الأكبر على استعادة رئاسة الاتحاد.
* شهدناها وقاومناها ورفضنا تدخل أمانة الخراب فيها، ولم نرهب بطشها. 
* ملف فساد تلك الانتخابات سيوضع على طاولة نيابة الفساد قريباً بحول الله.
* هذا الاتحاد الفاسد المتعفن ينبغي أن يلحق بمن أتوا به في مزبلة التاريخ.
* وجود عبد العزيز سيد أحمد في قيادة لجنة الاستئنافات العليا أبلغ دليل على سطوة التمكين الذي أتى بشداد ومجموعته لقيادة الاتحاد.
* على ذكر شداد لسيرة وزير الرياضة الأسبق حسن عثمان رزق نذكر جيداً كيف خضع (المناضل المزعوم) لقرار حكومي اتخذه حسن رزق، وقضى بإلغاء منافسة كأس السودان.
* خضع وخنع بل تواطأ مع الوزير كي يلغي البطولة عقب تحدي الهلال للاتحاد بسحب لاعبيه من معسكر المنتخب وإشراكهم في إحدى مباريات البطولة.
* وقتها كان الفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم رئيساً لنادي الهلال، وقد أشرف على أخذ لاعبي ناديه من معسكر المنتخب بنفسه.
* للمرة الثانية خنع شداد ولم يجرؤ على معاقبة لاعبي الهلال مثلما فعل لاحقاً مع بكري المدينة.
* شداد الذي يدعي رفض التدخل السياسي في شئون الرياضة عمل عضواً في هيئة شورى المؤتمر الوطني وعضواً في أحد برلمانات الإنقاذ بالتعيين.
* يفعل الشيء ونقيضه، ويتحدث عن مبادئ سامية وهو أبعد الناس عنها.
* أفضل ما في الدورة الحالية أنها كشفته على حقيقته، وقضت على وهمة (حامي حمى المال العام)!
* من يمكن زوجته وأصدقاءه والمتبطلين المحيطين به من التمتع بالمال العام لا يمكن أن يكون نزيهاً وحريصاً على المال العام.
* عربة الاتحاد ما زالت بطرف المدام.
* ودولاراته تسربت إليها في دارها.
* آخر خبر: ظهرت حقيقته وزالت هيبته في دورة (سوء الخاتمة)!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رابطه قطر تودع الغربال :- 

احتفلت بشفائه.. رابطة قطر تضع النقاط فوق الحروف حول بيان الغربال

وضعت رابطة المريخ بقطر النقاط فوق الحروف بشأن البيان الذي أصدرته في وقت لتوضيح تفاصيل مفاوضات تجديد تعاقد مهاجم الفريق مطلق السراح محمد عبدالرحمن .. إذ أوضحت الرابطة على لسان رئيسها مولانا مجذوب الأسباب التي دعتها لإصدار البيان وهي ثلاثة أسباب الأول وضع الرأي العام المريخي في الصورة ليكون على علم بكل تفاصيل المفاوضات وبالمساعي التي بذلت لتجديد تعاقد اللاعب .. أما الثاني فهو أن الرابطة رأت أن الأفضل إعلان الموقف الذي إنتهت اليه المفاوضات قبل أكثر من أسبوعين على بداية التسجيلات ليكون هنالك فرصة للتدارك أو مبادرات اخرى للتفاوض لأن إعلان نهاية المفاوضات قبل أيام معدودة من بداية التسجيلات سيجعل إمكانية التدارك أو معالجة الموقف أصعب وأكثر تعقيدا .. أما الثالث فهو وضع حد للشائعات التي باتت تطارد اللاعب في الفترة الاخيرة وتتحدث عن اقترابه من الهلال رغم أن الغربال أكد أن السبب الوحيد لرفضه عرض المريخ هو رغبته في الاحتراف الخارجي وحصوله على عروض يتجه لقبولها وعدم تفويت فرصة خوض تجربة احترافية .. وكانت رابطة المريخ بقطر أقامت مساء أمس احتفالا رائعا بمناسبة شفاء محمد عبدالرحمن واكماله لبرنامج التأهيل وعلى شرف الوفد الإعلامي السوداني الذي حضر لتغطية بطولة كأس العالم للأندية قطر 2019 وبكابتن المنتخب الوطني السابق بشه الذي يخضع لكورسات ودورات بالعاصمة القطرية وذلك بفندق قراند هوليداي بالدوحة شهد إهداء الرابطة لدروع مريخية بإسم الرابطة للمحتفى بهم.

#ديربي سبورت/ الدوحة

#المسالمة1908)!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الدوري الممتاز وعلي ملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر مريخ الفاشر يهزم الرابطة كوستي بثلاثية نظيفة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يحقق الفوز علي أهلي مروي بهدفين دون مقابل مساء أمس بالدوري الممتاز في المباراة التي إحتضنها ملعب إستاد مدينة بورتسودان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–ھï¸ڈوافق رئيس مجلس السيادة، الفريق أول ركن عبدالفتاح البرهان، على مجموعة من الطلبات التي تقدم بها رئيس اتحاد الكرة ، حيث تقرر خضوع ستاد الخرطوم لعملية صيانة كبيرة، بعد تحذيرات الفيفا والكاف بتحويل مباريات المنتخب إلى ملاعب خارجية بديلة، ما لم يعاد التأهيل ؛ كما تقرر التكفل براتب المدرب الأجنبي الجديد، ومنح 3 سيارات جديدة تحت تصرف اتحاد الكرة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير مكتب الاستثمار Abo Azooz يسلم المكتب التنفيذي حافز الفوز على الوصيف في ديربي البمبان والذي اعلن عنه من قبل رئيس لجنة الاستثمار بنادي المريخ محمد حسب الرسول ابواواب .

وتم تسليم الحافز بمباني المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بالخرطوم (ظ¢) بحضور :
* د. مدثر خيري
* هيثم الرشيد
* عمر محمد عبدالله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#لن_تسير_وحدك_يامريخ
#الدوري_يامريخ

اعلاء وتجديدا واستمرارا لهذه الشعارات التي تفرد بها الشعب الاحمر  .

اعلن القطب المريخي حازم مصطفى عن تكفله بتسيير بصات سفرية الى مدينة الحديد والنار لنقل مشجعي نادي المريخ الذين عقدوا العزم على الزحف والترحال .

لاجل التشجيع والمؤازرة
من اجل المريخ الكيان

يوم الأحد المقبل 

كل من يرغب في المشاركة في هذه الرحلة الظافرة بعون الله يمدنا بمعلومات التواصل به في هذا البوست .

ستتعدد نقاط التجمع للبصات مابين الخرطوم وامدرمان تسهيلا للمشجعين الراغبين في الترحال .

#ارموا_قداااااام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة ----- امير عوض

*المريخ و الأمل.. صراع الصدارة (ظ،)*

مواجهة المريخ و الأمل دوماً ما كانت ساخنة و ملتهبة تحت كل الظروف و بغض النظر عن موقع الأمل في روليت ترتيب الدوري الممتاز.

الفهد العطبراوي و منذ صعوده للممتاز أضاف رونقاً و بهاراً خاصاً للبطولة.. كيف لا و الأمل هو الممثل الشرعي لأم المدائن بكل تأريخها و عراقتها و نضالها الذي يُدرس للأجيال.

الأمل بات هو رمانة الميزان للدوري ككل.. فالراغب بالفوز بالبطولة عليه أن يجتاز طريق اللقب مروراً بالأمل إذ تتحكم نتيجة مباراته مع الفهود في الفوز بالدوري من عدمه.

لهذا نال العطبراوي ميزةً خاصة و خصوصية مميزة بين كل أندية الممتاز لامتلاكه شخصية معتزة بنفسها و واثقة في قدراتها و مستنبطة بالكامل من انسان عطبرة الذي يُشار له بالبنان في أي محفل و كل مكان.

ثلاثون لقاءً سابقاً جمع المريخ بالأمل.. و كلها حملت في تفاصيلها و متنها ذكرياتٌ و تأريخ.. آمالٌ و آلآم تستحق التوثيق و الرصد بدقة و عناية كما سنحاول أن نُقدِم ذلك في المساحة القادمة (في سلسلة من ثلاث حلقات توالياً) بحول الله تعالي.

ï؛—ï»کï؛ژï؛‘ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»¥ لأول ï»£ï؛®ï؛“ في موسم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¤ حيث جري اللقاء الأول ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، ï»­ ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»“ï»² ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»»ï؛›ï»¨ï»´ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛® ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛®ï»³ï»‍ و يومها ï؛£ï»کï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»§ï؛کï؛¼ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چً ï؛»ï»Œï؛’ï؛ژً ï»‹ï» ï»² ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– الأمل ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ ï»­ï؛£ï»´ï؛ھ ï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛‡ï»£ï»€ï؛ژï؛€ ï»£ï»¬ï؛ژï؛ںï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»– ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»Œï»®ï؛©ï»± ï»­ ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»—ï»´ï»کï؛” (ظ¢ظ،) ï»£ï»¦ ï؛·ï»®ï»پ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»Œï؛گ الأول.. ï»­ في مباراة العودة ï»“ï»² ï»‹ï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ المريخ للمرة الثانية ï؛‘ï»¬ï؛ھï»‘ٍ ï»­ï؛£ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛£ï»¤ï»‍ ï؛—ï»®ï»—ï»´ï»ٹ (ï»—ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– وقتها) ï»“ï»´ï؛¼ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ ï؛گ ï»­ كان ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»“ï»² ï»³ï»®ï»، الأï؛­ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»ںï؛ڑ ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛® ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ƒï»›ï؛کï»®ï؛‘ï؛®.

في موسم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¥ واصل الأحمر تفوقه علي الأمل بالفوز ذهاباً و إياباً.. و في ذلك الموسم تمكن الأمل من إحراز أول أهدافه في شباك المريخ برغم خسارته لقاء الذهاب في يوم ظ¢ظ¨/ظ¢/ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¥ في القلعة بثلاثية مقابل هدف حيث أحرز اللاعب حمودة أول هدف للأمل في شباك الزعيم في الوقت الذي أودع فيه رماة المريخ (علي النونو - فيصل العجب و حمدتو) أهداف المريخ.

مباراة العودة في عطبرة شهِدت فوز الأحمر بثنائية عبدالحميد السعودي و فيصل العجب في حين أحرز هدف الأمل اللاعب متوكل احيمر في المباراة التي لُعبت بتأريخ ظ،ظ¢/ظ،ظ /ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¥م.

ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»، ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¦ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثية نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛چï؛£ï»‍ ï؛چï»³ï؛ھï؛چï»«ï»®ï؛­ ‏(ï»«ï؛ژï؛—ï؛®ï»³ï»ڑ) ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»‹ï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛—ï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»¥ بهدفٍ لكل فريق (كأول نتيجة ايجابية للأمل أمام الزعيم) حيث ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ أهداف المباراة كلٌ من ï»ƒï؛ژï؛­ï»• ï»£ï؛¨ï؛کï؛ژï؛­ للأمل ï»­ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»³ï؛ھï؛چï»«ï»®ï؛­.

موسم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ§ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.. ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï»ƒï»¤ï؛’ï»‍ ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¦ ï»­ ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï» ï»¨ï»´ï؛ ï»´ï؛®ï»± ï؛چï»³ï»”ï»®ï؛³ï؛ژ ï»­ ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï»¸ï»£ï»‍ ï؛£ï؛´ï»®ï»¥.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثنائية نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»Œï»®ï؛©ï»± ï»­ ï؛چï»³ï؛ھï؛چï»«ï»®ï؛­.

ï»“ï»² ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¨ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛³ï؛کï؛ژï؛© ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، بثمانية أهداف نظيفة ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ كل من ï»ƒï»¤ï؛’ï»‍ ‏(ï»«ï؛ژï؛—ï؛®ï»³ï»ڑ‏) و ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï»œï»‍ ï»£ï»¦ (ï»£ï؛ ï؛ژï»«ï؛ھ - ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ ï؛گ - ï؛‘ï؛ژï»­ï»ںï»´ï»¨ï»® - ï»‹ï»¨ï؛کï؛® - ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»¤ï»´ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»Œï»®ï؛©ï»±) و هذه أكبر نتيجة و هزيمة للأمل علي يد المريخ.. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»¹ï»³ï؛ژï؛ڈ ï؛‘ï»Œï»„ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ كرر المريخ الفوز بهدفٍ نظيف ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»© ï»—ï» ï»–.

ï»“ï»² موسم ظ¢ظ ظ ظ© ï؛چï»—ï»´ï»¤ï؛– ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»·ï»­ï»ںï»° ï؛‘ï؛’ï»®ï؛­ï؛—ï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»¥ (بسبب العقوبة علي جمهور الأمل) ï»­ انتهت تلك المواجهة ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï»‌ بهدف لكل فريق ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï»¸ï»£ï»‍ ï»ƒï؛ژï؛­ï»• ï»£ï؛¨ï؛کï؛ژï؛­ ï»­ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»—ï» ï»– ‏(ï»­ ï»—ï؛ھ ï؛³ï؛ژï»«ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï»œï»´ï»¢ وقتها ï»“ï»² ï؛‡ï»§ï»¬ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï؛©ï»‌‏).. ï»­ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛„ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï»£ï؛ژï»¥ ï»“ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ï»«ï؛ژ ï»›ï» ï؛کï؛¸ï»² ï»«ï؛ھï»“ï»´ï»¦ ï»­ ï»«ï؛ھï»‘ ï»ںï»®ï؛چï؛­ï»ڈï»® و ï؛ƒï؛£ï؛®ï؛¯ ï»ںï»¸ï»£ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»œï»² و ï؛‘ï؛ھï»­ï»± ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï»®ï؛©.

نواصل..

*نبضات متفرقة*

مدرب الأمل كفاح أشعل فتيل اللقاء عبر تصريحاته النارية حول نية فريقه في اقتناص الصدارة و الفوز باللقب.

الحديث حول الصدارة أمرٌ مشروع و جيد للغاية لاثراء نار التنافس و ظهور أندية أخري في قالب البطل.

و مع ذلك نهمس في اذن المجتهد كفاح بأن الحديث حول قدرة فريقه بالفوز بالدوري ما زال مبكراً جداً مع تبقي أكثر من 20 مباراة لكل فريق.

الأمل تصدر الدوري لعُدة أسابيع.. و ينافس الآن بقوة علي الصدارة و هذا أمرٌ يستحق الاشادة و الاحتفاء به.. و لكن علي مدرب الأمل أن يعلم أن الرّهان و المحك الحقيقي هو في مواصلة التميز لحين الوصول للغايات.

علي مدرب الأمل أن يعلم بأن الدورة الثانية هي الأقوي في المواجهات و التنافس.. حيث تلعب كل الفرق وفق معطيات (الموت أو الحياة) فكثيراً ما تراجعت أندية كانت في طليعة الترتيب بسبب قوة مباريات الدورة الثانية.

كما أن فترة التسجيلات بعد اسبوعين من الآن.. فهل سيحافظ الأمل علي كتيبته الحالية و يدعهما و يُحصّنها من اغراءات القمة بحثاً عن حلم الفوز بالدوري أم سيتخلي الأمل عن نجومه (كما جرت بذلك العادة) و يبدأ من الصفر مرةً أخري؟

الاجابات علي تلك التساؤلات من ادارة الأمل ستحمل في جوفها افادات حول جدية (الأتبراوي) في مزاحمة القمة علي تاج البطولة الأكبر داخلياً.

كعطبراوي (بالميلاد و الهوي و الهوية) أسعد جداً بتجربة الأمل الحالية بعد أن اكتسب الفريق خبرات مهولة من مشاركاته السابقة.. و للأسف فطموح الأمل سيصطدم برغبة الزعيم في الحفاظ علي لقبه بصفته الأجدر و الأفضل في طول البلاد و عرضها.

*نبضة أخيرة*

الزعيم و الأمل.. حديد يلاقي حديد.
*

----------

